# Gato montés



## krolaina

Hola!

Tinc curiositat en una cosa, una persona m'ha dit que en català no es diu "gat montés" sinó "gat selvático", és això cert? 
Com "llamáis" aquest animal salvatge? Com sempre, perdoneu els errors ...


----------



## belier

He trobat això:



*Catalán y valenciano: Gat       feréstec, gat   salvatge, gat silvestre. 
*


Per cert, "llamáis" es "anomeneu" en aquest cas

Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belier said:


> *Catalán y valenciano: Gat feréstec, gat salvatge, gat silvestre. *


 
Tant a Catalunya com al País Valencià  se'n pot dir el que comentes, cert. Però m'ha vingut al cap el *linx* (*lince* castellà). Us fa l'efecte que un *linx* és el mateix que un *gat silvestre*? És que en anglès, un *gat silvestre* és un *bobcat* (si més no, on jo vivia, a Seattle, que n'estava ple); llavors he buscat en el diccionari per curiositat i em surt *linx*.

Experts en matèria felina per aquí?


----------



## dgimeno

No, un linx és un "lince" o "lynx" mentre que un "gato montés" és un gat mesquer. Una altra cosa és un gat silvestre o assilvestrat, que és el que s'ha fet esquerp als humans o ha nascut sense contacte amb humans però que, a diferència del gat mesquer, pertany genèticament a l'espècie comuna o domèstica. En anglès em fa l'efecte que és un "stray cat".

Per cert, he mirat la definició de "bobcat" i, pel que diu, sí que és el linx americà, més gran que l'europeu i amb una coloració més rogenca. Una altra cosa és a què li diuen "bobcat" a Seattle, clar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dgimeno said:


> En anglès em fa l'efecte que és un "stray cat".


 
Jo diria que un _stray cat_ és un gat de carrer, senzillament. De tota manera, no ho puc confirmar: poca idea tinc de qüestions de gats.

*Krolaina, em pregunto com és que t'interessa saber com es diu gato montés en català... *


----------



## belier

No puc posar enllaços al tenir pocs missatges, però he trobat que el *gat mesquer* és la *gineta* i el *gat feréstec* és el *gato montés*.

//mediambient.gencat.net/cat/el_medi/fauna/fauna_auctoctona/especies_protegides/gat_fer.jsp
 (Afegir http:: al davant)

diba.es/parcsn/parcs/plana.asp?parc=10&m=192&s=1055

(Afegir http:: / / w w w al davant)


----------



## Namarne

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo diria que un _stray cat_ és un gat de carrer, senzillament.


Jo també. I un *gat mesquer* és una *geneta*, una _gineta _en castellà: 
http://images.google.es/images?hl=es&q=gat%20mesquer&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi
(Pel que fa a la teva pregunta, Krol, jo ho desconec, així que em refio del diccionari.) 

EDIT: això, el que deia en Belier, ens hem creuat. ;-)


----------



## dgimeno

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo diria que un _stray cat_ és un gat de carrer, senzillament. De tota manera, no ho puc confirmar: poca idea tinc de qüestions de gats.


 
Sí, un "stray cat" és un gat de carrer, si li vols dir així, o un gat assilvestrat, més correctament.


----------



## dgimeno

belier said:


> No puc posar enllaços al tenir pocs missatges, però he trobat que el *gat mesquer* és la *gineta* i el *gat feréstec* és el *gato montés*.


 
Perdó, aquí m'he confós jo, volia dir un "gat fer" (no "feréstec"), certament. El mesquer és la geneta, tens raó.

Com que tampoc no puc posar enllaços:
(hac te te pe dos punts barra barra) www (punt) fundaciofauna (punt) org (barra) fitxagatfer (punt) htm


----------



## Namarne

dgimeno said:


> Perdó, aquí m'he confós jo, volia dir un "gat fer" (no "feréstec"), certament. El mesquer és la geneta, tens raó.
> 
> Com que tampoc no puc posar enllaços:
> (hac te te pe dos punts barra barra) www (punt) fundaciofauna (punt) org (barra) fitxagatfer (punt) htm


Hola. 
Ja te'l poso jo, amb el teu permís: 
http://www.fundaciofauna.org/fitxagatfer.htm
 

Hi aquest altre de Google (perdoneu les "gatetes feréstegues" que s'han colat, són coses d'internet): 
http://images.google.es/images?hl=es&safe=off&q=gat fer&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## krolaina

belier said:


> Per cert, "llamáis" es "anomeneu" en aquest cas


 
Moltes gràcies, espero que no se m'olblidi ja. 



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Krolaina, em pregunto com és que t'interessa saber com es diu gato montés en català... *


 
"Tuve" (pffff) una petita discussió amb una persona que "dijo" (va dir??) que "selvático" era català, aixì escrit... però ja saps, les meves domandes i jo...

Gràcies a tots per les respostes!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Moltes gràcies, espero que no se m'olblidi ja.
> 
> 
> 
> "Tuve" (pffff)  *Vaig tenir* una petita discussió amb una persona que "dijo" (va dir??)  que "selvático" (en tot cas, *selvàtic*) era català, aixì escrit... però ja saps, les meves domandes *preguntes* i jo...
> 
> Gràcies a tots per les respostes!


 
Excel·lent, Carolina! Un 10 cap a Madrid!

Petons enormes


----------

